# Just some budgie chat about pet store birds



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

I love and hate seeing budgies at pet stores as it’s so interning to see random mutations and to practice my gender recognition. But I hate to see them there as they most likely are not being taken care of well and only there for the sake of being sold for money. 

Besides that, here are some of my personal favorites of budgies I’ve seen when visiting the pet stores to get more seed. (I constantly wish I could just wisk them home with me)








This guy is just amazing to look at with his creamy feathers.








My cousion sent me a photo of this little guy. I just think he is so unique and has amazing color match ups.








This green girl was so beautiful, I think she had the cinnamon mutation and I’ve always wanted a budgie that that coloration.
















This yellow faced girl was one of the sweetest budgies I’ve ever seen at a pet store. She would run up to the glass when I crouched next to it.


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Wow, the 3rd and 4th photos look so similar to my budgies growing up! So cute!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're so cute! I also like to look at them when I go but of course one can't help feeling sad that you can't give all of them the best life.


----------

